# Goodbye old man



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

Today we lost our old cat Ben.
He had been part of my life for 19 great years and I suddenly feel so empty without him here. 
He had been heart failure and fluid in his chest for a over a year, when first diagnosed the vet wanted to put him to sleep there but he proved he was a fighter and live a good life for another year. 
Over the last fews days he started to go down hill and wasnt getting around as well and not eating much.
He passed away with everyone around him, while he was laying on his favourite cushion at home. 

eace:

Rest In Peace Ben. I will always remember you and your daft ways.
19-10-1992 - 17-09-11


----------



## jaimeomg (Sep 27, 2010)

Sorry to hear this...it's always horrible to lose such a close pet.


----------



## misshissy (May 5, 2011)

*So sorry  R.I.P*


----------

